# Dateizuordnungen KDE‣GTK ersetzen

## bas89

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, die KDE-Zuordnungen in die GTK-Programme zu schreiben?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Meinst Du damit, dass zum Beispiel Firefox einen Link auf eine mp3-Datei an Amarok weitergeben soll? Ich werd' glaub nicht hundert pro klar aus Deiner Frage.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

Jau, genau das meine ich, genauso bei Chromium und KTorrent.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Benutzt Du eigentlich KDE und hast nur ein paar GTK-Programme drin oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Unter KDE kannst Du in den Systemeinstellungen direkt die ganzen Verknüpfungen setzen und die meisten Programme halten sich auch daran. Oder benutzt Du jetzt GNOME, hast aber vorher KDE benutzt und möchtest einfach einige Programme weiterbenutzen?

Grüße

----------

## bas89

Entschuldige, dass ich das nicht erwähnt habe. Also ich habe KDE 4.4.2 und darin Chromium (bis vor kurzem Firefox) zum Surfen. Nun will ich in Chromium oder auch Firefox eine .torrent-Datei gerne mit Firefox öffnen sowie eine .avi in SMPlayer, wie es in KDE festgelegt ist.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du zuerst KDE und dann Firefox/Chromium installiert hast. Vielleicht kannst Du einfach mal im Konqueror nachprüfen, ob sich nach der Installation von Chromium dort in den Einstellungen zur Dateizuordnung etwas geändert hat. Sollte dort für Torrent-Dateien nicht mehr KTorrent stehen (und die anderen natürlich analog), dann kannst Du es dort systemweit ändern. Sollte es dort allerdings noch richitig sein, sollte Dich Chromium beim ersten Öffnen eines Links zu einer Datei des entsprechenden Typs frage, was Du damit tun möchtest und Du musst das Programm raussuchen und Chromium mitteilen, dass es sich die Entscheidung merken soll.

Der erste Fall würde bedeuten, dass Chromium die Systemeinstellungen berücksichtigt, sodass diese nur leicht korrigiert werden müssten, der zweite würde bedeuten, dass Chromium seine eigene Verwaltung benutzt, um sich die Zuordnungen zu merken und ob/wie es möglich ist, die systemweiten Zuordnungen zu Chromium zu übertragen, dazu kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

Ja, Chromium und Firefox haben eine eigene Verwaltung. Zum Beispiel öffnen sie Torrents gern mit Miro, wiederrum ein GTK-Programm. Man müsste für viele der zahlreichen Endungen die Einstellung ändern. Zumal es in Chromium anscheinend noch garkeine Möglichkeit gibt, da etwas zu ändern.

----------

